# Slant load and hay nets?



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I've almost always used straight loads to haul, (grew up with a 4H head-to-head, owned a straight haul) so I feel a bit angle-haul dumb. 
I realize that there is a lot less length to an angled stall, so how do you haul with hay comfortably? I had my mare in the front stall with a hay bag and as small as she is, there wasn't much room. I can go to a smaller hay net, I just want to ensure she's comfortable for hour+ hauls. I like the idea of her having hay to keep her occupied. 
A friend of mine hauls her gelding with hay on the ground and is left untied (with divider closed) - any opinions on this? 
What is your feed set up for hauling in a slant load?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

4 horse HTH is my dream trailer!! Lucky you 


I have a 2H oversized slant that has mini mangers up front - so I just feed in those. When we hauled to T-Bird the horses were in California boxes and had their heads totally loose with hay on the ground and water and were happy as clams. Friend in her angle haul also has mangers so she just used those.
One lady I know with an angle haul uses hay bags in the front, but it's quite roomy for the bag to be there.

Maybe the trailer is just too small for a hay bag? Have you tried hanging it in the corner of the stall instead of just on the front wall? The only thing that makes me not suggest a hay net is if something happens, it is easy to get a foot in there...

Good luck!

ETA you could try hanging one of these in the corner/side?
http://1b91291d2cce0e28e069-7464565...9.cf1.rackcdn.com/HayBag_SlowFeed_MC_New2.jpg


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

The guy who hauls us to shows has a 4h slant. The hay is definitely in their faces, but it's off to the side. We use normal hay nets and fill them (I do anyway) with 8 or so flakes. My mare, as well as the other horses don't seem to have a problem.

Maybe don't really stuff your hay net and bring a bale with you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I hang a hay bag like this one from the tie ring in my slant load. They make several variations on it, with some having netting in the round hole and closures on top to slow them down. I used to hang a hay net, but the small one I had disappeared and the one I got to replace it hung way too low to be safe.

I've seen some slant loads that have soft sided mangers like this as well, but have never used them:









I usually haul with just one horse with the horse loose and divider open, but when I haul two horses I close the divider and tie (the divider is a bit too high IMO and I don't want to risk my horse trying to crawl under). I do wish there were a little bit more length to the stalls, but I think my horse is happier with hay than the an extra 6"


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, everyone!
I ended up buying a smaller hay bag and attaching it to the divider, so she has the full length of the stall, the bag is off to the side, and can still eat when she wants.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

